

Ask HN: When you started, what was your growth hack? (Local / online? ) - NicoJuicy

I&#x27;m curious for the ones who are their own employer.<p>When you first reached out for customers, what was the first thing you did and how did it turn out?
======
NicoJuicy
When i started (1 week ago), my first customer had a mailing list with similar
clubs. I gave him discount on the application in return for using the mailing
list as a promotional list (not much, 50 emails or so).

Had some visits to the web application but untill now, it hasn't had any
result.

I'l personalize the email list next time when i send it and improve the
overall experience of the web application before my second try.. (that's my
last try left).

------
glimcat
Targeted pitching, one at a time.

Pitches are as personalized as reasonably possible (review their website,
product reviews, recent news).

Use what you learn from each to improve targeting & approach.

~~~
cjallen
This is the approach we've used / are using. In my experience it tends to be
more successful with a very specific personal link (I've used your product x,
I live / work in the neighbourhood etc.)

